# Saponins



## Trish (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, I'm fairly new at this so bear with me. I would like to know if anyone has used, or is it even possible to use powdered soapwort or powdered soapnuts, to increase the lathering qualities in handmilled soap? If so, how much to use and where do i buy it? Thanks, Trish


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
Never heard nor thought of that  :roll: 
Wouldn't it change the texture of your soaps?


----------



## Trish (Jan 19, 2009)

*re-saponins*

Ya i know, neither have i but i wouldsure like to know! I don't think it would change the texture any more than any other powde, such as cocoa powder, which i have used andit turned out fine. Anybody else have a comment?


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you'd be better off boiling the soapnuts and using the liquid.  But be aware that it burns like blazes in the eyes - trust me on this (I wouldn't use it in a shampoo or face wash).  Powdered soapnuts would be rough I believe.

Dunno about powdered saponins - from where would they be extracted?

(oh and they are toxic to fishes)


----------



## Trish (Jan 21, 2009)

Soapwort is a plant that apparently when ground or dried, produces tons of lather! Does anyone have information on adding it to soap?


----------



## topcat (Jan 21, 2009)

I know starduster has used it in soap - she may happen upon this thread to share....I have used a bar of her soap with this in it and the lather was lovely, however all her soap lathers beautifully, so......Mary, are you out there?

Tanya


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2009)

I use soap nuts and I tried to make a shampoo out of them. It didn't produce any lather so even though it cleaned my hair, I was disappointed. I don't know what to use to help increase the lather.


----------

